# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK'lı Bahoz'dan "Kül edin" emri!

## bozok

*PKK’lı Bahoz'dan "Kül edin" emri!*

** 
*Manisa, İstanbul, üanakkale ve İzmir’de art arda yaşanan orman yangınlarının gerisinde de terör örgütü PKK’nın önemli ismi “Dr. Bahoz” kod adlı Fehman Hüseyin çıktı.* 
*Güncelleme: 25 Ağustos 2011 11:06*



Dr. Bahoz’un büyük zarar gördükleri sınır ötesi operasyonları durdurmak amacıyla böyle bir yola başvurmak istediği kendi ifadesinden anlaşılırken, terör örgütünün yan kolu TAK da yayınladığı bildiriyle, “sivillere ve turistlere saldıracağını” duyurdu. 


*TüRKİYE'NİN CİğERLERİ BüYLE YANDI - GALERİ*


*‘AğAü-MAğAü BIRAKMASINLAR’* 

Güvenlik birimlerinin kayıt altına aldığı telsiz konuşmasında, Suriyeli Dr. Bahoz kod adlı Fehman Hüseyin, Türkiye’de faaliyet gösteren Suriyeli PKK birim sorumlusu ile Kürtçe-Arapça konuşarak talimatlarını iletiyor. Fehman Hüseyin, telsizle Türkiye’deki PKK/HPG birim sorumlusuna şu talimatını aynen şu cümlelerle iletiyor: “üok yankı uyandıran bir sese ihtiyaç var! Yani bizden dağdan iki kişi göndeririz gitsin bu işleri yapsınlar, yani bunları susturmaya! Eğer saldırı yapmazsak sanırım durum hiç iyi olmayacak! şöyle birkaç genç gönderin, bunlara yol parası verin, batıya gönderin ve her şeyi yakmalarını sağlayın! Yani yolu bilen birkaç genç gönderin de yani ağaç-mağaç, orman, bitki bırak masınlar, yani bir iki seferde olmasın, yukarıdan aşağıya kadar yaksınlar ha! Yani hepsini sağdan sola kadar!” Birim sorumlusu ise Fehman Hüseyin’den gelen bu talimata, “Tamam, oldu, anlaşıldı” yanıtını veriyor. 


*HEDEF, SİVİLLER VE TURİSTLER* 

üte yandan TAK *(**Kürdistan üzgürlük şahinleri)*, üç gün önce yayınladığı bildirisin de karşı saldırı başlattıklarını duyurmuş ve siviller ile turistlerin de kapsam içine alındığını belirten, “TopyekÃ»n saldırıya geçtikleri, saldırılarında sınır tanımayacakları, sivil ve turistlere de yönelecekleri” yönün de ifadelerine yer vermişti.


İzmir’de Seferihisar’ın Orhanlı Köyü, Bayındır’ın Alankıyı Köyü, Menemen’in Emiralem Beldesi ve Bornova’nın Işıkkent semtindeki ormanlık alanda art arda çıkan yangınlar sonucu 411 hektar kül oldu. Foça’da 10 gün önce terör örgütü üyelerinin orman yangını çıkarması ve şüphelilerin tutuklanmasının ardından, yangınların dağlık alanda ve birbirine çok yakın saatlerde başlamış olması sabotaj şüphesini artırdı. İzmir Valisi Cahit Kıraç, “Yangınların aynı anda çıkması normal değil. Arkadaşlar her yönüyle araştırıyor” dedi.


*‘BURADA MUTLAKA KASIT VAR’* 

Orman Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Nurettin Doğan, “Yerleşim yerinden ve tarlalardan uzakta genç bir ormanınız varsa, burada kasıt vardır” dedi. üzellikle önümüzdeki 15 günün çok önemli olduğunu belirten Doğan, “15 gün bizim için çok kritik. Anız yakılmasın, vatandaşlarımız bahçe temizliği yapmasın” dedi. 200 hektar ormanın kül olduğu Seferihisar yangınının 600 metre aralıkla iki yerde birden başladığı belirtildi. Yangınlar kontrol altına alınırken, jandarma ve polisin yürüttüğü soruşturmada gözaltına alınan olmadığı öğrenildi.


*‘YAYILMASINI üNLEDİK’*

İzmir Orman Bölge Müdürü İbrahim Aydın ise “İzmir’de yılda 2 bine yakın yangın çıkar. Bu yıl bin 200 yangın çıktı, bunların 113’ü orman yangını. Bunu 109 hektarla kapattık. Ancak bu orman yangını çok kötü bir yerdeydi. Seferihisar’da bir gün de 200 hektarlık alan zarar gördü. Yangın 20 bin hektarı tehdit etti, biz çalışmalarımızla daha fazla yayılmasını önledik” dedi. Seferihisar, Menemen, Işıkkent ve Bayındır İlçeleri’nde aynı anda başlayan yangınlarda sabotaj şüphesi olma ihtimaline karşı, İzmir Terörle Mücadele şubesi ve jandarmadan özel ekip kuruldu. Toplam 30 kişilik özel ekipler, yangın sonrası bölgeye giderek, köylülerle görüşüp terör örgütü şüphesini araştırdı. Ekipler, 10 gün önce yangın çıkardığı gerekçesiyle tutuklanan terör örgütü üyesi 3 kişinin, İzmir’de görüştüğü kişileri ve bağlantılarını araştırmaya başladı.


*NEDEN üIKMIş OLABİLİR*


*SİGARA İZMARİTİYLE İMKANSIZ KİBRİTLE YAKILMA İHTİMALİ VAR*

İtfaiye, polis ve jandarma ekipleri yaptığı araştırmalarda yanan 4 ayrı bölgede ormanlık alan içerisinde yanıcı bir madde dökülerek yakılmadığını tespit etti. Yerleşim yerlerine uzak bölgelerde başlayan ve sigara izmariti vb. bir madde ile yangının başlamasının imkansız olduğunu belirleyen ekipler, kasıtlı olarak dağlık bölgeye çıkılarak kibrit ile yakılmış olabileceği ihtimali üzerinde duruyor.



*MYNET*

----------

